# Calling for a boycott of Johnson & Johnson



## greenwoman2006 (Feb 1, 2006)

Unbelievable!!!

http://online.wsj.com/article/SB1186...googlenews_wsj

Johnson & Johnson is suing the Red Cross over the RED CROSS emblem!

They won't just ask the Red Cross to change its insignia, or change theirs, over the trademark conflict.

They want tons of product being used and sold by the Red Cross to cover humanitarian expenses, turned over or destroyed.

I am going to let everyone know about this, and ask that they boycott Johnson & Johnson. I haven't bought their products (that I know of), in years and years, but I am going to make sure that I don't now! I am going to find a contact email for J& J too, so that we can let them know that this will not be tolerated.

Thanks for your support!


----------



## fishface (Jan 6, 2007)

J&J has been letting the Red Cross use the first-aid cross for nonprofit purposes. They're suing because the RC is granting license to other companies to use the cross for profit purposes. They have a point.

That being said, J&J is still a UA violation. They're certainly going about this the wrong way.


----------



## mamabebe (Mar 28, 2007)

to J&J. Nobody sees a red cross and thinks J&J.


----------



## sunnybear (Nov 18, 2004)

They test on animals, so we haven't been buying their products anyway.


----------



## intorainbowz (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fishface* 
J&J has been letting the Red Cross use the first-aid cross for nonprofit purposes. They're suing because the RC is granting license to other companies to use the cross for profit purposes. They have a point.

That being said, J&J is still a UA violation. They're certainly going about this the wrong way.









:


----------



## LaffNowCryLater (May 2, 2003)

We don't buy their chemical-laden cack anyways


----------



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *LaffNowCryLater* 
We don't buy their chemical-laden cack anyways

















: that innoncetn animals are tortured and murdered for







:


----------



## ColoradoMama (Nov 22, 2001)

I boycott J&J and Red Cross!


----------



## Unoppressed MAMA Q (Jun 13, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColoradoMama* 
I boycott J&J and Red Cross!

yup.


----------



## Ivan's Mom (Jul 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pariah* 
They test on animals, so we haven't been buying their products anyway.

That and they try to block legislation that tries to promote alternatives to testing on animals. They suck in so many ways.


----------



## MollilyPan (Apr 2, 2007)

We don't use their products! They've also been found to have cancer causing ingredients... on my baby? No thanks!


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Since none of us are using J&J anyway I'm afraid a boycott by us won't have much impact. However I'll tell any non-crunchy mommies that I happen to strike up a conversation with know about it.


----------



## breachaplin (Jan 19, 2007)

i recently boycotted gerber because nesttle bought them out so i use j&j for my baby sons bath products. if i boycott them as well what can i buy that wont cost me twice as much? we are a poor militery family and my husband thinks im crazy for boycotting anything at all. if i realy look into all of the companys that i buy products from will i find a reason to boycott all of them. i guess i am just overwhelmed with my new found activisim and want to know what all you ladies use as alternitives because i am running out of companies to buy from.


----------



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

we are a poor military family as well







our commissary started carrying lots of inexpensive organic options now. go check yours! we get california baby and.. i cant think of theo ther brand right now....


----------



## pradiata (Jul 4, 2004)

We've never really used any bath products for ds, and he always gets clean and his skin is never dry. I've only washed ds's hair with shampoo maybe a dozen times, like when it's got some icky foreign substance in it, and he's 4 1/2 now!

Plain water works great for bathing. And try almond or olive oil in place of lotions if you need them.

Bad J&J. Bad! Only J&J products we have are bandaids, and I'll be looking for alternatives. Not a huge fan of the Red Cross, but at least they're trying to do something as opposed to the other greedy losers!


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *breachaplin* 
i recently boycotted gerber because nesttle bought them out so i use j&j for my baby sons bath products. if i boycott them as well what can i buy that wont cost me twice as much? we are a poor militery family and my husband thinks im crazy for boycotting anything at all. if i realy look into all of the companys that i buy products from will i find a reason to boycott all of them. i guess i am just overwhelmed with my new found activisim and want to know what all you ladies use as alternitives because i am running out of companies to buy from.

DS has eczema, so we use very few bath products to begin with. Dr. Bronners soaps are great, and they last a long time so it doesn't cost more in the long run. You can get the California Bady shampoo can bbe bought in very large bottles, so it is more economical. Plain old olive oil from the supermarket can be used for anything you would have used baby oil for, and it costs less and is much healthier.

For many of DS's baths we use no product, just plain water. Using too many products dries out DS's skin, then I have to put on other products too moisturize him.


----------



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

i dont exactly spport the red cross BUT i do kinda work through them. i volunteer as a breastfeeding support councilor every weekend on base in l and d and also run a military bf support group, its all done through the red cross.


----------



## beansricerevolt (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ColoradoMama* 
I boycott J&J and Red Cross!











I can't stand either of them.


----------



## amydawnsmommy (Mar 13, 2005)

That is just rude!

Why does J&J have the Red Cross logo rights in the first place?


----------



## AlexisT (May 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amydawnsmommy* 
That is just rude!

Why does J&J have the Red Cross logo rights in the first place?

Looong story.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emblems..._United_States


----------



## DevaMajka (Jul 4, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pariah* 
They test on animals, so we haven't been buying their products anyway.

Same here. But at least I have another reason to tell other people that they suck.


----------



## Ravin (Mar 19, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *breachaplin* 
i recently boycotted gerber because nesttle bought them out so i use j&j for my baby sons bath products. if i boycott them as well what can i buy that wont cost me twice as much? we are a poor militery family and my husband thinks im crazy for boycotting anything at all. if i realy look into all of the companys that i buy products from will i find a reason to boycott all of them. i guess i am just overwhelmed with my new found activisim and want to know what all you ladies use as alternitives because i am running out of companies to buy from.

Okay, I get that there are myriad reasons to boycott J&J, but what the heck is wrong with the Red Cross (i.e., the state, national, and international orgs by that name/association)?


----------



## MarineWife (May 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *breachaplin* 
i recently boycotted gerber because nesttle bought them out so i use j&j for my baby sons bath products. if i boycott them as well what can i buy that wont cost me twice as much? we are a poor militery family and my husband thinks im crazy for boycotting anything at all. if i realy look into all of the companys that i buy products from will i find a reason to boycott all of them. i guess i am just overwhelmed with my new found activisim and want to know what all you ladies use as alternitives because i am running out of companies to buy from.

I don't use soap, detergent or shampoo on my almost 4yo ds anymore unless he has something really icky and sticky that just won't come off (which has never happened). I don't use anything on my 4 month old, either. Water works great by itself.


----------



## utopia760 (Feb 7, 2007)

we dont use their CRAP


----------



## Breastfeeding Insomniac (Jan 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ravin* 
Okay, I get that there are myriad reasons to boycott J&J, but what the heck is wrong with the Red Cross (i.e., the state, national, and international orgs by that name/association)?

I was just going to post the same question.


----------



## bellabear (Oct 16, 2007)

I long ago boycotted them!


----------



## TekknixMom (Nov 5, 2007)

I really would love to boycott Johnson and Johnson...but my father-in-law is one of the heads of their company DePuy and he helps us out some financially (such as paying for my cell phone, paying for my husband's lunches often, paying my husbands medical insurance up until recently, etc etc). So even if I do boycott, I can't talk about it to the InLaws like I do with other boycotting matters.


----------



## devster4fun (Jan 28, 2007)

I worked for J&J for over a decade. Not buying their baby powder might make you feel better, but it's a drop in the bucket for them.

My biggest beef with J&J is how they hide behind babies and band-aids, while doing what every other HUGE pharma company is doing. I was asked to move when I was 7 months pregnant...when I refused, I was given a severence. Great. It's so much fun (and easy) to get a new job when you're hugely pregnant.







:

J&J owns nearly 200 separate operating companies. It's nearly impossible to "boycott" J&J. If you do, these have to go too...

-Q-tips
-Neutrogena
-Motrin and Tylenol
-Reach toothbrushes
-Dental Floss
-A zillion different pharmaceuticals
-Listerine
-Lubriderm
-Monistat
-Carefree pantliners
-Rolaids
-Splenda
-Shower to Shower Powder
-Visine


----------



## TekknixMom (Nov 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devster4fun* 
J&J owns nearly 200 separate operating companies. It's nearly impossible to "boycott" J&J. If you do, these have to go too...

-Q-tips
-Neutrogena
-Motrin and Tylenol
-Reach toothbrushes
-Dental Floss
-A zillion different pharmaceuticals
-Listerine
-Lubriderm
-Monistat
-Carefree pantliners
-Rolaids
-Splenda
-Shower to Shower Powder
-Visine

Oddly enough I now realize that I boycott them sometimes without even realizing it. I use absolutely nothing on that list except I buy off brand q-tips (so not J&J) and I keep one bottle of off brand Motrin (not J&J) in the house.
Great!


----------



## athensmama (Mar 8, 2007)

I don't know if J&J has a point, but they shouldn't be destroying supplies. There has to be a better solution than just trashing stuff.


----------



## melalady (Nov 19, 2007)

I have been protesting them for three years, they actually use formeldehyde in all their baby washes and shampoos. Not a very family friendly company.
Cindy


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

I just noticed that my ziplock baggies seem to be made by J & J.


----------



## lioralourie (Aug 22, 2004)

people can go here http://cosmeticsdatabase.com/wordsea...?query=johnson to see all the awful crap they put into their baby products.

just off the top of my head I put in Baby Magic (original), and this came up

Ingredients in this product are linked to:

noCancer
yesDevelopmental/reproductive toxicity
yesViolations, Restrictions & Warnings
yesAllergies/immunotoxicity
yesOther concerns for ingredients used in this product:

Neurotoxicity, Endocrine disruption, Organ system toxicity (non-reproductive), Miscellaneous, Irritation (skin, eyes, or lungs), Enhanced skin absorption (my note: Nanotechnology, it looks like), Contamination concerns, Biochemical or cellular level changes

This manufacturer:
noCompact for Safe Cosmetics signer
yes Conducts animal testing

Ingredients from packaging: WATER, PEG-80 GLYCERYL COCOATE, PEG-30 GLYCERYL COCOATE, COCAMIDOPROPYL BETAINE, DECYL POLYGLUCOSE, SODIUM LAURETH SULFATE, FRAGRANCE, IMIDAZOLIDINYL UREA, METHYLPARABEN, PROPYLENE GLYCOL, CITRIC ACID, PROPYLPARABEN, FD&C YELLOW 5, FD&C RED 4


----------



## MtBikeLover (Jun 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
I just noticed that my ziplock baggies seem to be made by J & J.









J&J does not make Ziploc. That is SCJ. J&J doesn't make any plastic bags that I am aware of

I am in marketing and just want to post a reason the company could be going after it so strongly. If the red cross is letting other profit companies use that logo, then J&J could potentially lose their trademark. Trademark laws require companies to enforce their trademark. If they knowingly do not protect it, then companies can lose the rights to their trademark. Companies spend a lot of money to build up a trademark and their reputation rides on it. Shame on the red cross for using a logo that didn't belong to them in a way that was not agreed upon between both companies.

Now, if you don't like J&J for other reasons then boycott away.

But I don't think this is a fair reason to boycott a company. And no - i don't work for J&J and never have so I really don't care if anyone buys their products or not. I just hate to see companies raked over the coals for something that they are required to do to protect themselves.


----------



## counterGOPI (Jan 22, 2005)

i personally think everyone should boycott them b/c of thier animal torture and murder







:


----------



## ilikethedesert (Feb 4, 2004)

I agree. I don't buy their products because of the animal testing. TOtally unecessary and cruel. I think about my companion rabbits every time I see their products in someones house. I'd never hurt them, or their rabbit relatives!


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MtBikeLover* 
J&J does not make Ziploc. That is SCJ. J&J doesn't make any plastic bags that I am aware of

Well color me confused. I thought S.C. Johnson was part of J & J and that the whole kit and kaboodle was owned by the Johnson family. Are there 2 different Johnson families? (yes, I do realize how common a name Johnson is.)


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

Why exactly are people boycotting the red cross. And how exactly do you boycott them anyway- just by not donating to them?


----------



## fruitful womb (Nov 20, 2004)

So, Red Cross had the logo first and now J&J, with the same logo, is suing Red Cross to remove their logo so they can own the "red cross" logo for themselves. Sounds almost childish to me.


----------



## millsof2 (Nov 19, 2007)

thanks forthe info. its ashame that we will live in a society that believes we need to trust in a company to provide the best products for our precious children.
???? does anyone have some old fashion remedies they would like to share?
for nappy rash? ect.
lets get back to natures way!


----------



## dinkerandgiggles (Jul 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pariah* 
They test on animals, so we haven't been buying their products anyway.

Dido..

And have you read their ingredient list??


----------



## granny65 (Nov 22, 2007)

I may have missed this, but what is wrong with thhe Red Cross?


----------

